# Problemas de unicode en XFCE

## nachopro

Hola a todos, hace unos días reinstalé Gentoo de 0.

En la terminal todo anda perfecto (acentos, Ñ, todo) pero dentro de XFCE, y la Terminal grafica no funcionan...

por ejemplo el calendiaro no me muestra el día Miércoles y Sábado.

Qué podrá ser?

----------

## cameta

Infinidad de cosas.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

Empieza por comprobar los locale

----------

## nachopro

Ninguna de todas esas  :Sad: 

```
~ $ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC=es_AR.utf8

LC_TIME=es_AR.utf8

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT=es_AR.utf8

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué locales tienes generadas?

```
locale -a
```

----------

## agdg

Puesto que dices que en las tty todo funciona bien, pero en las X pierdes el idioma; está claro que el problema es de configuración de las X. 

No soy usuario de XFCE así que poco te podré ayudar pero... En GNOME tuve un problema similar en una máquina que instale. La solución fue añadir Language=es_ES.UTF-8 al fichero .dmrc del home del usuario en cuestión. Y puesto que XFCE comparte en muchos casos configuración con GNOME, te recomendaría que lo probaras.

En tu caso, debería quedar tal que así

```
$ nano .dmrc 

[Desktop]

Session=xfce4

Language=es_ES.UTF-8
```

----------

